# Florida Airport shooting



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ongoing shooting at Florida airport.

Multiple people killed, wounded in Fort Lauderdale airport...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Watching on Fox news. Live reporter in airport ordered on ground while shoots fired. Mass panic as more shooting reported 45 or more minutes after first shots.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

I wish that this would open people's eyes that if law abiding citizens were able to carry and be armed in places like this at least after the first shot there might be someone to engage. 

Sadly I feel that this to will fall on deaf ears. 

Heart goes out to those affected.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Obummers pals at work.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First shooting 5 killed 8 wounded.

Second shooting ongoing, 1.5 hours after first. Shelter in place order, active shooter. People fleeing across airport runways from terminal buildings in panic.

Thank god it's not at the Twin Cities at -5 with -25 wind chills.

Gun free zone:vs_mad:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Soft targets...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just awful...
3D-printed firearm?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> Just awful...
> 3D
> 
> Not likely. In fact I would bet money on that.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> TG said:
> 
> 
> > Just awful...
> ...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

He packed it? He retrieved his luggage and loaded it?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Reports are he had a military ID. If the weapon was carried in checked in luggage, and he declared it, that's legal. For now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

According to Chipper's cited article the gun was taken out of checked bags in the baggage claim (after the flight) and then used in a rest room. If properly declared and secured in checked baggage you may transport a firearm on a plane in the US. Just not on your person or in a carry on. This happened just out side the gun free zone apparently.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What's the answer?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> What's the answer?


What's the question? How to curb violence? Terrorism? Crazy people? Evil people?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Smitty901 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to make sense of how else can a firearm be brought on board an airplane..
> ...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> What's the question? How to curb violence? Terrorism? Crazy people? Evil people?


Yes. What's your answer?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Yes. What's your answer?


Doesn't matter. That ship has sailed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Yes. What's your answer?





Denton said:


> Doesn't matter. That ship has sailed.


Man will not provide you with the answer to this one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My answer, personally, is to avoid crowded areas. 
Malls, airports, sporting events, concerts, etc.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Man will not provide you with the answer to this one.


I could write an essay on how to protect and preserve culture and society, but why?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I could write an essay on how to protect and preserve culture and society, but why?


Because you have drinking to do?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Because you have drinking to do?


Focus here Mishy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Because you have drinking to do?


That reminds me of the Green Dragon tavern. Sound familiar?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

There is no unf**king f**ked up people.

At the very least I expect traveling with checked gun to be banned. Of course then, someone will just drive in with firearms and let loose; how do you stop that? Next, it'll be malls, supermarkets, etc. How will those acts of terror be prevented? 

I go back to my first point, pray, stay aware and hope for the best for my family, friends and community. Godspeed to the victims.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Official: Suspected Gunman Told FBI He Was Being Forced To Fight For ISIS « CBS Miami

We confirm we have no record of a passenger by the name Esteban Santiago, or checked guns, on any of our flights to Fort Lauderdale #FLL 5/5

- Air Canada (@AirCanada) January 6, 2017


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> TG said:
> 
> 
> > It is very simple, you are allowed to transport a firearm unloaded in checked baggage along with the ammunition.
> ...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I see more of what I am sure Obama is gonna claim is random work place violence and not realizing this happened in a "Gun Free" zone, lecture us how we need more "common sense" gun control enacted.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

CIA plant, confirmed.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Hunters travel like this all the time. No license needed to posses most weapons.. Just call ahead to see how the airline you are traveling with requires you to bring the weapon, and how the ammunition has to be stored within luggage. TSA is the guidance, Airline can add. But, weapon is simply verified by TSA in some way shape or form.. Every airline is a little different. I have flown Delta, Alaska, Continental/United and American Airlines. All easy, but call before.
This kid had his bag checked by an agent, airline type first, then it was sent down to luggage area, and a TSA agent checked it.
I lock my case to the frame of the suitcase, and the ammo is in the same case, or in another locked case.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think some might choose to avoid public places airports, malls, schools , sporting events, entertainment areas all together. 

If you do go out try and be aware of your surroundings. If you hear shots - DROP- or at least crouch down. LOCATE- do you see the shooter / exits / cover or at lest concealment ACT- attack shooter or Flee . 


If you are with in 15 ft from shooter in a public area with many people around I think you rush him and give it what you got. If armed and you are really, really sure who the shooter is take him out . But I think you have to actually see him shoot someone in order to be sure that is the shooter and not just some one else with a gun like you. I think you have to be very close to do that no long shoots especially with a lot of people standing around. Expect nothing to make any sense, nothing to be as it seems. 

If you have located the source of the shots, are not close and can get away do so , if not find cover or at least concealment. If you cannot tell which way might be safer and you are not being fired on just stay put and stay down. 

Many people when there is a shooting simply got down and stayed their without moving among the wounded until the shooter moved on. 

What is the solution to incidents like this I have no idea. This shooter appears to be mentally ill, other shooters have been suicide shooters who planed to die- those are very hard to stop . All you an do is react.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not many people are trained to go to the shots. Not enough people are.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I hope this doesn't encourage a last minute executive order from the moose-slime in the WH to ban air transport of firearms, as another erosion of 2A.

My family's prayers for the victims and their families, and a swift prosecution/execution of the perp.

I just worry that events like this will continue to become more commonplace. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I hope this doesn't encourage a last minute executive order from the moose-slime in the WH to ban air transport of firearms, as another erosion of 2A.

My family's prayers for the victims and their families, and a swift prosecution/execution of the perp.

I just worry that events like this will continue to become more commonplace. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Obama's response will be-- "we need gun control"
Just like always
Question is, why did he fly from Alaska to Florida to shoot anyone?
If he just wanted to shoot people at baggage claim in an airport, he could have done that in Anchorage!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

tango said:


> Obama's response will be-- "we need gun control"
> Just like always
> Question is, why did he fly from Alaska to Florida to shoot anyone?
> If he just wanted to shoot people at baggage claim in an airport, he could have done that in Anchorage!


Who cares about Alaska?! They're like the last state or something.

Less gun regulation at the airport??


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

duncan1371 said:


> I wish that this would open people's eyes that if law abiding citizens were able to carry and be armed in places like this at least after the first shot there might be someone to engage.
> 
> Sadly I feel that this to will fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Heart goes out to those affected.


Let me play Devil's Advocate here. 
You are in a crowded baggage terminal with several hundred other people who just got off the flight. People elbow to elbow, ten deep around the baggage carrousel.
Suddenly, the bad guy pulls out a gun and starts firing.
You, and maybe several others, draw your own weapons and begin returning fire. People are going down everywhere. 
The engagement ends, and the investigation begins. One of the things they look at is the wounds on the dead and injured. Since there are multiple shooters involved, ballistic testing is done on all the firearms.
Your own gun is responsible for killing and wounding several bystanders. Including the death of a 3 year old child. 
You are not charged with any crime, it is ruled justified.
Can you live with what you have done?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

It's Obama's Son....

Also a convicted Molester....

Not to mention trying to make a fashion statement in an Islam Battle Scarf....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

CNN just cropped out the ISIS Salute....

Funny thing they lightened his skin too.....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

And lastly....

Family: Shooting suspect 'lost his mind' after tour in Iraq - U.S. - Stripes


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How did he pass a nick's check???

Or was one done?

After he was in the FBI office, should have been on no fly list.

The muzslime bastard was thrown out of the guard, Stealing gas???

CID investigated? 

General discharge under honorable?

Should be hung with a rope made from pigskin in public.

Or executed with pig blood transfusion, that would be delightfully slow.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shove a pork chop up his butt, truss him up like a pig lashed to a spit, then slow roast over a hot fire.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> How did he pass a nick's check???
> 
> Or was one done?
> 
> ...


Kinda hard on the pig, aren't you?

PIG LIVES MATTER!!!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This is an extremely sad story that shows the state of mental health care in the United States and for its veterans. All the interviews I saw with the gunman's family talked about how after he came home from Iraq he had lost his mind and that he had a history of mental illness and was receiving treatment for it. Given all that how in the hell did he not end up at a hospital in the back of a squad car when he went into the FBI office and told them all that crap? Why did his family not take his guns away from him when it was that apparent that he was losing his mind? How can he pass a NICS test? Most importantly if this change happened after he got home from active duty in Iraq then why did the VA not get him the help he needed?


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me play Devil's Advocate here.
> You are in a crowded baggage terminal with several hundred other people who just got off the flight. People elbow to elbow, ten deep around the baggage carrousel.
> Suddenly, the bad guy pulls out a gun and starts firing.
> You, and maybe several others, draw your own weapons and begin returning fire. People are going down everywhere.
> ...


I appreciate that separate view point anf that is a question that I ask myself every day when I put on my weapon.

It should be a small thought in any person's mind that carries IMO, because you have to make a desicion depending on every event. Do you have a shot can you safely put down the threat. And if you feel that there is a reason to draw and fire yes you do have to live with it.

This is just my opinion and it may differ completely from yours. But that is as honest as i can answer.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mish said:


> He packed it? He retrieved his luggage and loaded it?


 Gee... I'll bet it was a gun free zone!!

*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me play Devil's Advocate here.
> You are in a crowded baggage terminal with several hundred other people who just got off the flight. People elbow to elbow, ten deep around the baggage carrousel.
> Suddenly, the bad guy pulls out a gun and starts firing.
> You, and maybe several others, draw your own weapons and begin returning fire. People are going down everywhere.
> ...


I have given this a lot of thought since you posted. The reason I CC is to protect the wife and I. Accidentally killing someone else bothers me greatly. One of the things I was taught when I took some classes was be aware of what is around and behind your target. I am not and don't want to be a superhero. My goal is to keep us from being randomly killed. I would only take the shot if the area was clear. Hopefully most would be on the ground or running in the opposite direction. Otherwise I would be looking for cover.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Gee... I'll bet it was a gun free zone!!
> 
> *Rancher*


I would love to hear what your answer to this problem is. Armed guards in the baggage area? Guns on the plane so they can have them at all times?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> I would love to hear what your answer to this problem is. Armed guards in the baggage area? Guns on the plane so they can have them at all times?


Mish, there IS no easy answer here. As a society we have let things get so far out of control it's scary.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Mish, there IS no easy answer here. As a society we have let things get so far out of control it's scary.


Oh I know!! It just gets me cranked up when the "Gun Free Zone" stuff is thrown around right away. (I don't like the left demanding more gun laws either)

Soon we will have armed military at every "Gun Free Zone".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Oh I know!! It just gets me cranked up when the "Gun Free Zone" stuff is thrown around right away. (I don't like the left demanding more gun laws either)
> 
> Soon we will have armed military at every "Gun Free Zone".


So what's your answer?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Gee... I'll bet it was a gun free zone!!





Mish said:


> I would love to hear what your answer to this problem is. Armed guards in the baggage area? Guns on the plane so they can have them at all times?


I'm not sure the answer of guns on planes is worse than the problem, as many will tell you that before TSA they used to carry all the time on planes... no problem, I always used to carry my folding buck on board, and I flew alot, government employee... so let me answer the plane question first.

1. Profile.
2. Convert all the TSA positions to air marshals.
3. Allow CC on all flights.

Worst that might happen will not be any worse than in Ft Lauderdale, gunman starts shooting on board, some will be shot, he will die, hole in window or fuselage, decompression, plane make emergency landing.

I would expect #1 & 2 to eliminate most of the risk.

Gun Free Zone in the baggage area, it is not outside the gun free area of the airport, the entire airport is gun free. Bad guys will have guns in gun free zones, end of story. Good guys, except for me, I carry in the Post Office, will not carry in a gun free zone, people will die.

A gun carrying good guy accidently shoots the wrong person, yes it might happen, or the gunman may kill many more people.

*Rancher *


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> So what's your answer?


Soon we will have armed military at every "Gun Free Zone".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Soon we will have armed military at every "Gun Free Zone".


So your answer is armed military?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> So your answer is armed military?


I'm not going to pretend like I have the answer to this question.

I would see the government having armed military in an airport before CC.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those interested. Low capacity 9mm handgun used (6-8 round mags).



> Fort Lauderdale Airport Shooting Gun A Walther PPS


GUN WATCH: Fort Lauderdale Airport Shooting Gun A Walther PPS?

FNS-9 Contest Entry: Walther PPS Review - The Truth About Guns


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm not going to pretend like I have the answer to this question.
> 
> I would see the government having armed military in an airport before CC.


Do you understand that having armed military in civilian facilities is one step closer to a totalitarian government?

That's the way the old Soviet Union did things. Have you noticed that in Socialist countries the military controls what you can do?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We generally do have armed police in Airports. I fly with a weapon in my luggage allot. If I had been there, it would have been virtually useless in same area, as I would have had to open suitcase, unlock weapon, load magazine then load weapon.. I would have tried if in another luggage area though. Trust me.
I am sure this incident wont bring anything good out of our liberal minded people. 
And after talking to FBI, why wasnt he put on the illegal no fly list.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

inceptor said:


> So your answer is armed military?


Certainly part of the answer. They are always traveling. If they aren't trained and proficient we even more problems.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> Certainly part of the answer. They are always traveling. If they aren't trained and proficient we even more problems.


You want armed military posted in public places such as airports? That's what she is saying.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Undercover police is fine with me at airports.. Deterrence.. Key.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are a multitude of solutions, and the right ones don't include the airports.

They will take a long time to resolve, It starts in the schools with the removal of left wing teachers.

These problems have evolved over time directly caused by the demonrats and their social engineering, plus.

The bullshit put forth on profiling elimination is the top one, PC protecting and pandering to muzslime bastards,

presently done by a muzslime bastard and all his appointed muzslime bastards. 

Only an idiot would fail to see what he has done to further our enemies objectives, our own black, Vidcun Quisling.

Some shootings can never be prevented, there is a common thread running through most, and that is izslime.

The prime focus should be on resolving that problem first, and that does not mean neutering the American people,

They have a constitutional right to defend themselves. 

If you can't read between my lines, it is time to get rid of our enemies,

those being muzslime bastards, and those pushing for a socialist order..


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

inceptor said:


> You want armed military posted in public places such as airports? That's what she is saying.


I think that would be just to 3rd worldish don't you think? No I was going with a requirement that all US military personnel travel armed. That is just my opinion. I tend to think that more guns in the hands of committed, trained citizens will always tend to create Terrorist Free Zones. Airplanes with pressurized cabins present another set of dilemmas that have to be addressed through additional training. More easily mandated and accomplished in a military organization.

I see from Mish's comment that "I would see the government having armed military in an airport before CC. " is still ambiguous. If she wants traveling military to be armed I am good. Anything else forget it. As far as CC on planes I am good with that too, if it includes additional training and certification along with mandatory "Airplane Bullets". Same as the military.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another case of not enforcing laws on the books. One he had some serious crimes just wrote off, two it was known he had mental issues. No one did a thing to take his gun. This was not a case of think he may have a problem they knew darn well he did. 
After 911 we did have armed Military National guard troops in airport and guarding them 24/7. It worked when needed .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

His family failed by not taking his guns away too. Family fails in many shootings as they knew ahead of time there was issues.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> I think that would be just to 3rd worldish don't you think? No I was going with a requirement that all US military personnel travel armed. That is just my opinion. I tend to think that more guns in the hands of committed, trained citizens will always tend to create Terrorist Free Zones. Airplanes with pressurized cabins present another set of dilemmas that have to be addressed through additional training. More easily mandated and accomplished in a military organization.


Becoming a 3rd world country is just what it would be. I have zero problem with an armed military. I thought it was stupid when barry ordered them unarmed in the states. This proved correct at Fort Hood.

I believe in a well armed militia. That would include training for we the people. Owning a gun is one thing, learning how to use it properly is another. Just because you can own a gun doesn't mean you know how to use it properly. I'm all for training.



Maol9 said:


> I see from Mish's comment that "I would see the government having armed military in an airport before CC. " is still ambiguous. If she wants traveling military to be armed I am good. Anything else forget it. As far as CC on planes I am good with that too, if it includes additional training and certification along with mandatory "Airplane Bullets". Same as the military.


From this and other comments, @Mish doesn't believe in CC. She is allowed her opinion. I just disagree. I have learned I have only me to rely on. John Steinbeck said When seconds count, the police are only minutes away. This is the truth. SCOTUS ruled that the police have no duty to protect people from harm. So,according to them, protecting ourselves is up to us.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/28/p...ve-a-constitutional-duty-to-protect.html?_r=0


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

@inceptor
I wouldn't say I am anti CC. I think I have a healthy skepticism about where and when it's appropriate. I don't believe the government will ever allow CC on planes or even in a airport. 
That being said, I believe the government would probably start having armed people on hand. I said military and I see that got you all fired up I didn't mean that's what I want...that's what I could see in our future. Hell, is that really that far fetched of an idea? Did you watch any of the New Year's stuff on TV? Time Square was covered with armed police.

Btw, you probably got your ideas about me not believing in CC from the Paris massacre thread. I still have concerns about drunk people having guns at a concert. =)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> I still have concerns about drunk people having guns at a concert. =)


So then ..... you don't carry while you are at concerts? :vs_smirk: :vs_love: #mishyloveshersometequila


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> So then ..... you don't carry while you are at concerts? :vs_smirk: :vs_love: #mishyloveshersometequila


LOL
#BestHashTagEver
I see an old dog can learn new tricks!! hehe

(That is now be in my sig!!)


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I have held off from commenting until I saw more facts about the case get released, but since the FBI works at the speed of smell and insists on interviewing every cat, dog and grandmother who crosses someone's path it will be awhile.

First off, I feel nothing but sadness for this guy - I rag on Nasty Girls/Weekend Warriors just as a bad as the next guy, but those units who got mobilized and deployed early in the war suffered pretty bad - 2010 wasn't a bad year compared to early on, but he was route clearance and getting blown the hell up everyday and ambushed for 9-months would make anyone a little stir crazy.

It took 6 years since then for him to snap, a lot happens - the PDHA (Post-Deployment Health Assessment) is supposed flag guys who aren't doing too well after coming back home, but, it depends how truthful you are - I always said I was fine even if I wasn't; no one wants to talk to some stupid Army doc and get a bunch of anti-depressants thrown at you, that stuff flags you - it's easier to drown those demons in copious amounts of scotch.

When he got booted out of the Guard in Alaska under General conditions that could be anything; a PT failure will get you an Honorable, had some troops failed out on purpose when they couldn't hack it. They probably got him on a drug test, multiple FTR (failure to report) or some other stupid Army-ism that they use to throw guys to the wolves. One of the failures here was on his leadership - I had soldiers who were wound tight and wouldn't open up, but I could still tell when something was off. It is your damn job to care, you cannot save them all but if I get some guy who is quiet and brooding and does his job, then suddenly he is freaking out, not showing up and being paranoid - I'm grabbing a Chaplain or some other ACE-certified weenie and getting the guy checked into Behavioral Health instead of letting UCMJ roll over him.

As far as the FBI thing...do you have any idea how many complaints, "tips", warnings, and cases get thrown across their desk? They get something like this, send an Agent or 2 (maybe a Cop if they are JTTF) and interview the dude, if you don't seem right they "yellow slip" you which means involuntary 72-hr holding at a mental hospital - I have been there done that. When you talk to the FBI/OGA it does not get reported to NEXUS/LEXUS (Am I spelling that right?) and if you get "yellow slipped" it won't report either. The _only_ time that happens is if the mental health facility decides to hold you for a longer period, and you fight it - you go to Probate, and if the judge adjudicates you mentally unfit that will get reported and fail you on NICS.

A quick segue - even if you fail a NICS check most states have provisions to appeal it, in TN the TBI had 15 days to prove why you should be denied, if it was military/a sealed record they wouldn't pull it up, in KY it was 3-5 Days (I forget which), and then you could go ahead and buy it, unless the FFL holder (gun store) felt you couldn't be trusted they'd let you buy it.

As far as the CID part, first off, any CID agent can go drink bleach and suck start a shotgun or otherwise dispose of themselves - the lowest scum of the Earth is someone who enlists for the sole part of screwing over his fellow soldiers and being a pompous ass, I worked with them through various investigations in my career as they tried to pin petty larcenies or saying our guys raped some chick at a barracks party - all assholes, I will stop there before I get banned....now, CID would be involved if Santiago got kicked out for Drugs (they'd try to put the nails to him to figure out where he got it), if he stole something, if he murdered someone (which he didn't)...they won't come in the picture if the Feds just kicked it off the a mental health institution.

As far as "what can be done" as @Mish pointed out, as I always say YOU CANNOT LEGISLATE AWAY EVIL, the government tries to make places hard targets that seem to be a credible threat area, but show of force is a psychological tactic that hardly ever works - especially with people who want to die anyway. It makes the populace feel a little better knowing as they scream and beg for mercy people will be there to (maybe) stop the threat...but it also makes people feel on edge.
@Mish I am not sure how much travelling you do, or where you were post-9/11, but every since there have been armed SRT/SWAT in front of the Empire State Building, Times Square, even Madison Square Garden/Penn Station...when I fly into JFK/LGA there are always National Guard guys on rotation there in full kit with weapons, you ever fly overseas? They don't care about your precious feelings or "twitter rights" - armed guards and military units everywhere, same idea - show of force to make a target appear hard.

I don't think CC will solve the problem, with the lack of training that a CCW class provides, I would be more scared of Joe Blow with his fancy new Glock than a bunch of terrorists, that opens you up to collateral damage and on an airplane? No thanks, I will take my chances on the crash landing.

End of the day is that we can try to have armed guards, we can have myriads of "three percenter/sheep dogs" with CCs that will not make the problem go away.

We need to take a serious look at mental health in this country, too often we just let the "I'm fine" response let guys fly under the radar, but we need to end the stigma and get away from punishing people for it. No one is going to come forward if they feel they will be ridiculed, passed up for promotions, kicked out/fire, banned from owning firearms - we have to get away from that as well and find a good happy medium for everyone. People also need to take responsibility and sack up and get help if Jack Daniels/family/friends cannot help, I've ridden that horse before as have others, but a fun time at all. Until the day where there is no stigma, and we start preaching responsibility, things like this will continue to happen.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

SGT E said:


> It's Obama's Son....
> 
> Also a convicted Molester....
> 
> ...


The person on the sex offender site is not the same person that did the shooting in the airport. Names match, but birth dates and photos do not .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Video of First Shots Fired At Fort Lauderdale Airport | TMZ.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I carry a handgun and a knife every time I leave our property.
To protect myself and my wife.
I am not responsible for the well being and safety of others.
I have carried weapons, and used them, in the name of the American people. But that was then. I've paid my dues.
In a situation like the one we are discussing, I would first attempt to flee, I would only engage the shooter if he were a direct threat on my own life.

Anyone who wants to play Rambo is free to do so.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I carry a handgun and a knife every time I leave our property.
> To protect myself and my wife.
> I am not responsible for the well being and safety of others.
> I have carried weapons, and used them, in the name of the American people. But that was then. I've paid my dues.
> ...


Exactly what I've said before and I get flamed for saying that my gun is to protect me and my gf only. I feel it is everyones responsibility to protect themselves


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I carry a handgun and a knife every time I leave our property.
> To protect myself and my wife.
> I am not responsible for the well being and safety of others.
> I have carried weapons, and used them, in the name of the American people. But that was then. I've paid my dues.
> ...


From a legal standpoint of view, in this libtard state, this is the only course open to you, even as a retired LEO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are a number of reasons why intervening can be a bad mistake.
If you are wounded yourself, you most likely will be stuck with medical bills of bankruptcy proportions. Most likely your medical insurance wouldn't pay, and unlike the innocent victims you probably would not win any lawsuit against the airport for your bills.

Any innocent bystander that was struck by one of YOUR bullets will get a lawyer and take everything the medical bills didn't.

So, now you have financially ruined your family.

For what?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is an old military saying that held true 50 years ago, and holds true today.
"Try to avoid crowds, they tend to draw fire."

I have not been to a mall in decades, nor an airport since 1996.
New Years Eve event in a big city? Never.
Rock concert? Nope.
Movie theater? Ain't happening.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are a number of reasons why intervening can be a bad mistake.
> If you are wounded yourself, you most likely will be stuck with medical bills of bankruptcy proportions. Most likely your medical insurance wouldn't pay, and unlike the innocent victims you probably would not win any lawsuit against the airport for your bills.
> 
> Any innocent bystander that was struck by one of YOUR bullets will get a lawyer and take everything the medical bills didn't.
> ...


I agree 100%, and most likely they will be anti gun libtards to boot.

Your duty is to you and your family, no one else.

Sidewalk commandos who think they are going to protect the innocent will find themselves on

something more painful than being skewered on a Slippy pike.

Protect your own and the hell with others.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is an old military saying that held true 50 years ago, and holds true today.
> "Try to avoid crowds, they tend to draw fire."
> 
> I have not been to a mall in decades, nor an airport since 1996.
> ...


Been to two movies in the last five years with my daughter.

We both carried, her with a S&W 442 with CTC red and a S&W 3913.

Myself a 1911 with CTC green and a 642 with CTC red,

Never go to malls, in the past, private New Years Parties in Westchester County NY,

now I go to none, those were before all the izslimic bastard threats.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is an old military saying that held true 50 years ago, and holds true today.
> "Try to avoid crowds, they tend to draw fire."
> 
> I have not been to a mall in decades, nor an airport since 1996.
> ...


I agree 100%. I shop online, and watch things from TV, or just my back porch. 
Its not that I dont like people, I dont like crowded places anymore. 
If I go shopping with my wife, she knows I am packing, and not paying attention to her, just the people there.


----------

